# What accent do you have?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I probably sound like a surfie. Quite a lazy accent.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, Australian.

You can hear it on my youtube thingo, link below.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> I probably sound like a surfie. Quite a lazy accent.


What does a "surfie" sound like?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't think I have an accent, but then I think I speak well spoken (I come from Oxford) But I don't have one of those REALLY posh accents, I'm not a toff.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Mmm I don't think I sound like Genelle. Maybe not even surfie.

I guess kind of like this guy:





I don't use any of that slang though. It's sounds cheesy to me.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Was his accent spot-on? It sounded really over the top to me (maybe because I'm used to his normal accent).


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Scottish, Glaswegian. I'm told I can be hard to understand by non-native English speakers but I don't have a particularly strong accent compared to many people in Glasgow! The man in this clip has a similar accent as far as I can tell.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> Was his accent spot-on? It sounded really over the top to me (maybe because I'm used to his normal accent.


It's pretty accurate, actually, although you can hear his normal voice poking through at times. But..."over the top"? If anything, it wasn't strong enough. His voice in IB would be considered "city" by many around here. And no, I'm not joking. I wish I were


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Self explanatory. It would be a good idea to explain what it sounds like as well since there are many different types of accents within a country rather than just a "British" accent or an "American" accent etc/if anyone were to not know what an accent sounded like. If you're feeling brave, perhaps post a clip of you saying something so we can hear it!
> 
> I have quite a typical London accent in the sense I mostly do not pronounce my "t's" and "th's" (in the middle of a word). I don't really use slang though unless words like "I dunno" counts.
> 
> ...


That's a bit like me, only swap London for Suffolk. IE most mumbling Suffolk Boys think I'm posh, most posh people think I'm a total 6-fingered carrot-crunching inbred.

Ipswich is a bit wierd as we have a lot of 'immigrants' from London and Essex, so the accent's become a bit blurred. Plus you've got your chavs who just talk in r-tarded ****** gibberish - that's not really an accent, that's really more of a debilitating genetic defect.

This guy does a sort-of decent impression - reminds me of my relatives out in the sticks. Bear in mind I'm NOWHERE near that bad.

Suffolk Accent


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

99% aussie with a tinge of South African thrown in (only appears with some words). Can hear it in my youtube videos also.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you know Matthew McConaughey?

I sound like his female equivilant.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Zombie Sheep said:


> That's a bit like me, only swap London for Suffolk. IE most mumbling Suffolk Boys think I'm posh, most posh people think I'm a total 6-fingered carrot-crunching inbred.
> 
> Ipswich is a bit wierd as we have a lot of 'immigrants' from London and Essex, so the accent's become a bit blurred. Plus you've got your chavs who just talk in r-tarded ****** gibberish - that's not really an accent, that's really more of a debilitating genetic defect.


:lol. Yes, the "gangsta"/chav accent here is really "r-tarded" as you call it. It sounds like a very "extreme" version of the London accent. "th's" in the beginning of words are turned into "d's" so "that" sounds like "dat"


----------



## BlueBamboo (May 8, 2007)

I probably have a mild Philadelphia accent, although it's kind of hard for me to tell because I think I sound pretty normal/generic, I'm just basing it on what I think people from different parts of the country would probably hear. It's probably not a very commonly-heard accent outside of this area... in movies and whatnot they tend to just use the stereotypical New York/Brooklyn accent for Philly, NYC and everything in between.

I let a friend in the UK listen to a recording of me speaking so she could hear what I sounded like, and her reply was, "Oh, you have one of _thoooseee_ accents," which has now made me slightly paranoid because I have no idea what she meant and she wouldn't explain herself.


----------



## jordo (Sep 3, 2009)

Bristolian. When I speak to people from the US they think my accent is carribean coz they're dumb.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Regular american accent, boring.
I like how the london accent pronounces think. fink


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Efsee said:


> Regular american accent, boring.
> I like how the london accent pronounces think. fink


Aren't American accents split into different states and each state has their own unique accent? :blank (athough, saying that, I could never really distinguish the difference)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Even though I've grown up in New England, I've been told I sound Canadian.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Aren't American accents split into different states and each state has their own unique accent? :blank (athough, saying that, I could never really distinguish the difference)


It's more of a regional thing, not necessarily differing by each state. Although there are minor variations between a TN accent and a GA accent, for example. A "regular" accent would typically be midwestern.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I suppose I'd sound like Sean Bean to most people, though without the Sheffield "dee dars".

Years ago I was at a classic car meeting and I got talking to some people from the south of England who had "cut glass" accents. You rarely notice your own accent, but I did that day. Every time I spoke it was just as if my voice was broken - I kept clearing my throat but it eventually dawned on me that there was nothing wrong, it was just the contrast with a "proper" English accent that made it sound so bad.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't know how to describe my accent. I'm well-spoken, but not so posh as to be unintelligible :lol I'm _very_ glad that I haven't picked up the accent typical of my region. I've been told I sound like Keira Knightley :um


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

is there any american slang we use that people overseas wonder what it means? because when i was watching dempseys videos, if he wouldnt have given the meaning of those terms, i wouldnt have known what the hell he was talking about.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ None that I can think of, but that's probably because of all the American movies and TV programmes that we see. I feel another story coming on - _during the war..._ :b

At junior school we were "twinned" with a school in Indianapolis and we spent weeks making an audio tape (it was pre-internet and before video cameras appeared) all about the school, the town, the teacher, etc. A few weeks after our tape was sent to them, they sent one in return... and we couldn't understand _any_ of it. :con


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Banzai said:


> :lol. Yes, the "gangsta"/chav accent here is really "r-tarded" as you call it. It sounds like a very "extreme" version of the London accent. "th's" in the beginning of words are turned into "d's" so "that" sounds like "dat"


Ha! I don't wanna sound like snob or anything, I just really hate the way they talk! Some of them are alright, in fact most of them are. They just talk stupid!

I guess my favourite accent is probably Glasweigan, dunno what the hell they're saying half the time but it sounds cool. I like Seth Effrikens as well, they're quality.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm from SE England and the only person who immediately comes to mind who shares a similar accent is Orlando Bloom.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Northern Irish. When most people think of N.I. accents they just think of the Belfastian accent, which is quite different from mine. I'm from County Down, so my accent is much weaker in terms of influencing pronounciation and I tend to use more standard english phrasing/expressions.

If you look at countries like Ireland on a map they occupy a relatively tiny portion of the earth, yet it contains four a five distinctive regional accents. It must be weird if you come form somewhere like America where you can travel hundreds of miles and everyone sounds the same.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

when i speak english i have a mix between a german and a south african accent...i dont like it



Ospi said:


> a tinge of South African thrown in.


whys that?



tutliputli said:


> I've been told I sound like Keira Knightley


:heart


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a midwest accent. This is the accent that you hear on National news programs and is the closest you will find to no accent at all.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have the normal Minnesotan accent - midwestern with hints of Scandinavian and Canadian.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Midwest / no American accent.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

inna sense said:


> when i speak english i have a mix between a german and a south african accent...i dont like it
> 
> whys that?


Born in SA, moved here when I was 5. You?

youtube channel is here for those interested: http://www.youtube.com/user/AuspiOwstraya


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I was playing xbox live and someone said i sounded like bam magera. I do live from the area he does, but i guess we have an accent in pa.


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

Liverpool - scouse

eg. Paul o'grady


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

flyingspatula said:


> my family basically calls the "remote" for your tv the "channel changer". maybe thats a southern thing? i dunno, but its funny when people say, "a what?". lol


Haha, my family and i call the remote "the buttons".. a few times i have said this when in other people's houses, and they look at me like "wtf",


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm from TX, but I have a midwest accent.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

My accent is midwestern, even though I sort of live in the south. I kind of sound like a female Dr. Cox from Scrubs because I carefully pronounce things like "five" and "nine" to avoid any southern twang. 

The only difference I can tell between Canadian and American midwestern accents is if a Canadian pronounce "about." For the most part, I think there are three major native accents in the US - northern, southern, and midwestern.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I assume no one really cares about non-English speaking countries, so I'll talk about my English accent...

I don't know how to place it anymore. I don't know if I'm forcing any accent or not. It sounds British, American and Dutch (think Afrikaans) at the same time. I'll need to record it sometime and have somebody take a listen to it.


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

I have no accent at all. I've never lived in a place for more than 3 years, so I've never had the chance to develop an accent in any of the places I have lived.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Boring American. I took one of those voice tests to determine what American regional accent you have. It came out inconclusive, but guessed Minnesotan, so I dunno.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't have an accent. It is everyone else.  

I guess I have a "Midwest/Chicago" accent? I do sound nasaly I suppose.


----------



## SixFigures (Sep 23, 2009)

I used to have a Welsh accent but now its 99% Australian. I still pronounce some words differently to all Aussies though.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

inna sense said:


> when i speak english i have a mix between a german and a south african accent...i dont like it


It's nice! :yes

I have an upper midwest accent (Michigan.)

People tell me when I speak German that I don't have the typical American accent. I still don't know what that means. :con

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

That means you're not mispronouncing the German words.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

From my experience, most Americans aren't aware of all the differences in dialects between regions since they've never sat down and analyzed all of them in detail like I have, so they think they have a generic American/Midwestern/news anchor accent when actually they don't.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> That means you're not mispronouncing the German words.


I hope not. :afr

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

As soon as you go to another country in the English speaking world, you really learn how much of an accent you have. I got so much crap from all the kiwis for my hillbilly accent. It's heavy on midwest US(not Minnesota) with just a bit of a southern accent. When I'm a little anxious, I sound kinda like King of the Hill's Boomhower. I grew up the southeast US then moved to the northwest around 6yo so it's a mix.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm. I'm reeeally not sure how to describe my accent. It's Australian (as the info under my name says, lol).. I think I have a sort of little voice though.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

Kelly said:


> I have an upper midwest accent (Michigan.)
> 
> People tell me when I speak German that I don't have the typical American accent. I still don't know what that means. :con
> 
> ...


Difficult to explain. The average German is not aware of the several diffent American accents so for most of us the stereotypical American accent is something like this:

-most striking is the strong pronounciation of the R in the top of the mouth almost sounding like a hollow "L".
-always kind of mumbling like constantly chewing gum or teeth glued together, lang drawn-out
-rather nasal
-kind of like with cotton rolls inside their cheeks
-self-confident

In German I have no accent or only a very slight northern accent. 
In English of course I have a German accent but not a strong one (I hope!). I believe I speak a kind of BBC English rather than American English.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

London


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

British, Manchester.

(But not full on Oasis or anything like that. )


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm American. I don't have an accent. :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a very generic American sound typical of people from my area. We sound as generic as a CNN anchor in Milwaukee.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

'General Australian English'.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I have a very generic American sound typical of people from my area. We sound as generic as a CNN anchor in Milwaukee.


CNN anchors don't have the Northern Cities Vowel Shift: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_cities_vowel_shift.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Coastal Southern American (coastal = non-rhotic).


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> Coastal Southern American (coastal = non-rhotic).


There are very few non-rhotic Southerners left. Which part of the coastal South are you from?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Rufus said:


> There are very few non-rhotic Southerners left. Which part of the coastal South are you from?


Beaufort, SC.

I lived there from the age of 10-15 and managed to pick up their accent. I still haven't been able to lose it. Up till the age of 10 I'd lived in accent-neutral suburban Atlanta, and I moved back there at 15. Weird.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Beaufort, SC.
> 
> I lived there from the age of 10-15 and managed to pick up their accent. I still haven't been able to lose it. Up till the age of 10 I'd lived in accent-neutral suburban Atlanta, and I moved back there at 15. Weird.


I had always hypothesized that the eastern Southern states were non-rhotic. Looks like this supports that.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

:int

So there are places in the US that don't have a regional accent?

Oddly, every region in England has its own dialect - though some people have the classic 'cut-glass' generic English accent (think of Hugh Grant), they can be from anywhere. The majority of people in an area speak with the local dialect though.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Zombie Sheep said:


> :int
> 
> So there are places in the US that don't have a regional accent?
> 
> Oddly, every region in England has its own dialect - though some people have the classic 'cut-glass' generic English accent (think of Hugh Grant), they can be from anywhere. The majority of people in an area speak with the local dialect though.


There are wide expanses in the Western U.S. that have the same accent with minor differences between regions. Although to many people the interior west is just one vast region unto itself. The Eastern third of the U.S. has a lot more variation in speech.

England is unique among English-speaking countries in the concentration of various dialects in a very small area. This is because it got started centuries earlier than the colonies it spawned.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't have an accent.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> I don't have an accent.


Surely you must have one right?:blank Whether it be just a "british" accent or "Australian" accent etc.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Bostonian.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Midwest USA - the one used by news anchors.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kelly said:


> It's nice! :yes


aww thanks Kelly!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Witan said:


> I had always hypothesized that the eastern Southern states were non-rhotic. Looks like this supports that.


It's mainly a coastal Carolina thing, though I've met some non-rhotic Virginians from the piedmont.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

That's an interesting question because I always wonder what people'd sound like if it was an actual conversation.


KyleThomas said:


> British, Manchester.
> 
> (But not full on Oasis or anything like that. )


Me tooo!!! that's exactly how I was gonna put it!! lol.
Erm Southern people think I'm common Northern people think I'm posh. But I'm just right . I would say hollyoaks but everyone has a different accent on that show even if they're supposedly born and raised in the same environment :?. Hannah off hollyoaks sounds similar to me but dunno if that means anything to you haha.



EagerMinnow84 said:


> I don't have an accent. It is everyone else.


haha, I liked that.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

well i live in Tennessee, but i dont have the southern accent that some people in tennessee have, i really dont have a regional accent, just a plain american accent.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I sound like Gaius Baltar from BSG except more London-y and less Received Pronunciation-y.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a Mike Holmes accent that I keep under wraps when I'm trying to sound smart.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

I accidentally pick up accents and they never go away, so I sound like I'm from England, the Midwest, and Australia. It's weird and sometimes people pick on me about it. =/


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

irish accent, although its not very stong (compared to other irish people)


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Canadian EH

I can do just about any accent though...another useless talent


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

however people from the lowlands in Washington sound,

i've been in florida for a while and i record my own voice and compare it to others, and i think we go heavy on the letter R in words

and when we raise our voice right before like........ yelling or whatever, it gets a tad rhaspy-ish

with just a little bit of valley girl like ditzy-ness


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the French canadian/Québécois accent


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I grew up in East Texas but whatever accent I have it isn't strong enough for people to place me there. I think also it's changed somewhat in the past few years since I moved to the Northeast U.S., so now I guess I sound more northern. I think my accent is pretty run-of-the-mill news anchor-ish.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Portugese


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

spanish. was born and raised in southern california. go figure


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a little bit of a New Jersey accent. I never realized I had much of an accent, but I moved to Pennsylvania a few weeks ago and the people here really notice it instantly. 
I'm going to have to start speaking in this weird Philly/Pennsylvania Dutch hybrid accent if I ever want to fit in here.


----------



## novalite (Oct 19, 2009)

jordo said:


> Bristolian. When I speak to people from the US they think my accent is carribean coz they're dumb.


Don't blame Americans because you sound like a chav.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

As far as I know, I've got about the most neutral U.S. accent one can have.


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

The sexy Californian' drawwwwl


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

Kind of a southern drawl, which I try very hard to cover up. Doesn't work much.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

just a regular accent (i don't know what i sound like lmao!) i can pull off a pretty good british accent though =D & the accent i would really love to have is the Kiwi accent :]


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a Californian accent, I believe.
I can do a good British (love the cockney) and French accent, though.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Iced Soul said:


> French accent


i wanna hear it!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Iced Soul said:


> (love the cockney)


That's the first I've ever heard of that :sus


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

inna sense said:


> i wanna hear it!


Maybe one day. 

Also, I can't believe you guys haven't heard of cockney.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockney


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

Liverpool laaaaaaa.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Iced Soul said:


> Also, I can't believe you guys haven't heard of cockney.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockney


Sorry, I meant that (and Hadron probably as well), that that was the first I had heard anyone actually like the cockney accent. I doubt there is a single Londoner (or even UK-er) who has not heard what "cockney" is .


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Sorry, I meant that (and Hadron probably as well), that that was the first I had heard anyone like the cockney accent. I doubt there is a single Londoner who has not heard what "cockney" is .


Oh, okay, it kind of threw me. I was like, 'they don't know?!' :sus
I like it, though. It's fun to speak that way.


----------



## Senator (Oct 20, 2009)

My accent is one of my least favorite things ever. I was born and raised in Scotland, then plucked up and taken to California at the impressionable age of 11. I speak with a fake Californian accent, because I took a lot of sh!t as a kid for being incomprehensible, but it sounds _really_ fake. Whenever I try and talk naturally here, I freeze up and get real shy about it. 
I'm from Dundee specifically, if that means anything to anyone. :b


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Iced Soul said:


> Oh, okay, it kind of threw me. I was like, 'they don't know?!' :sus
> I like it, though. It's *fun* to speak that way.


Lol, that's another first. Here, cockney tends to be associated with a negative stigma, mostly that you're stupid/bit ruder than most people as it is pretty much the language of the "working class" i.e poor people.

If you're applying for a job interview against someone who speaks standard english then it's no hard guesses working who is going to get it.


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

A subtle northern English accent.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

A really common English accent. I dont pronounce my Ts and I say "like" quite a lot. Terrible, I know


----------



## Torque (Oct 20, 2009)

Scouse accent im happy with it


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Rixy said:


> A really common English accent. I dont pronounce my Ts *and I say "like" quite a lot.* Terrible, I know


Is that a common English trait? I thought alot of people do that, including Americans etc.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Lol, that's another first. Here, cockney tends to be associated with a negative stigma, mostly that you're stupid/bit ruder than most people as it is pretty much the language of the "working class" i.e poor people.
> 
> If you're applying for a job interview against someone who speaks standard english then it's no hard guesses working who is going to get it.


Yeah, I know it's associated with a negative stigma, but I still like it. I would read books or watch movies (Clockwork Orange, mainly) with cockney in it and it was just so interesting to me, I had to learn how to speak it properly. It's a lot harder to speak that way than it seems... or maybe that's just me.

Yeah, I can imagine it would be hard to get a job interview speaking like that if someone who speaks standard english is up for it, too.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I like some cockney accents too, depending on the person. And I love scouse accents.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 9, 2009)

I've an Irish accent. I'm from Donegal so it's a bit like the northern accent


----------



## Vitruvian (Oct 23, 2009)

deefff


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I've lived in coastal central New Jersey, about 60 miles from NYC, for all of my life, so I guess I have a blend of local dialects. I don't think mine is as obvious as other people. My mom grew up in Florida and Colorado so I'm not sure if that played any role. One thing I know is that I remember my dad saying potat-uh as a kid and thinking it was funny. Now I don't really notice any accent in him. A good portion of people here have that stereotypical way of talking, though. I'd estimate that about 20-35%, and maybe more, of the people in this area in particular are either originally from the NYC/urban North Jersey area or have close ties to it, some residing in both places. These are all beach towns and over time people from up there bought properties here to live in and/or rent out during the summer and many moved their families to this area. NYC is actually very close but you can't go there in a straight line and it's kind of a hurdle. You can't go very long without overhearing someone whining, yelling, complaining or just talking loudly in the accent.


----------



## jessica200131 (Oct 23, 2009)

Newfie accent... I'm from Newfoundland, Canada. Hard to describe the accent. It ain't like the rest of the canadians though! We got our own little ting on da go. Lol..


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

A Midlands accent I guess, lol.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Sometimes I catch myself talking with a bit of a cowboy accent. Normally I think I just sound kind of monotone though. I dunno... I haven't had a whole lot of feedback on this really, which also leads me to think I don't have any accent normally.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Sort of cockney (though I was born well out of earshot of the Bow bells) and Essex accent. Basically, working class southerner.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a russian accent, not a typical one though. Some people say it's cute and sexy, I honestly hate it and get even more anxious because of it  especially when some people don't or make believe that they don't understand me, when majority just have no problem with it and understand me completely... grrrrr
How do I get over it??


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a nondescript British accent*.*


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a "Northern Virginia" accent. It's basically a cross between a hick and a northerner with a slight drawl.


----------



## vulgar (Oct 18, 2009)

I guess I just have a western New England accent, so nothing interesting. I grew up in western Massachusetts.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

jessica200131 said:


> Newfie accent... I'm from Newfoundland, Canada. Hard to describe the accent. It ain't like the rest of the canadians though! We got our own little ting on da go. Lol..


Haha, aww. Well, Canada *does* have 3 official languages: English, French and Newfie. We used to have 4 when Jean Chretien was Prime Minister...he had his own language, could hardly understand him.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I got a bit of a Massachusetts accent, I say wicked a lot and i skip pronouncing rs at the ends of words sometimes.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Mild North Wales accent, older people tend to speak with a stronger accent and it also depends on the region. Here are two typical mild North Welsh accents; Actor Rhys Ifans and singer Duffy -


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Midwest / neutral.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Im not sure how to describe mine..I suppose I have an east of England accent.....with a slight hint of Essex


----------



## Zimbardo (Jul 31, 2010)

Like most Americans of my generation, a west-coast accent. I sound like a valley girl. If I lose my self-consciousness, it really comes out. I wish I didn't try to stifle the accent; that only makes me sound like a douche. But then again, pretending I'm not disappointed in my accent would be a lie, and I'm not very good at keeping those up.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Australian. Generally fairly flat and monotonous.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a fairly strong accent, a bit Dublin, but a wee bit of rural-ireland in it too. aye, I'm a mongrel. A mish-mash of an accent like


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't really know how to describe it, Western Canadian will have do I suppose. When I went to Montreal I was told by a gal who first language was English that I had an accent that clearly wasn't local, it was the first time anyone had said that to me


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A Canadian accent, don't know how you would describe it =^€


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

A Nottingham one.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Canadian, eh.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

American, Wyoming/midwest to be exact. ^^

It was amusing when I first moved to the south (Alabama) everybody commented on my accent. "Wah? I don't have an accent, you guys do!"  I do say a couple things differently such as 'crayon' and 'toilet.' I say it more like 'cran' and 'tollet.' Don't ask! haha


----------



## MeladoriMagpie (Jul 12, 2010)

I live in Omaha, Nebraska. Newscasters from all over the world come here to "learn how to speak." It's considered the place to go if you don't want to have an accent and be the most understood by English-speaking people. I've never had it pointed out that I have an accent or say specific words differently.


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

Being Portuguese, it's neutral.

As far as English goes, Canadian. But I mean Canehdian.

'Been told that by Americans and native Canadians. Which is pretty good.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Way aye man pet!

Geordie. But I _can_ talk proper English (mostly) now.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Terrrrrrrrrible rarrararararararrrrrrrrrrr-english when I try to talk.. It sounds horrrrrrrrrrrrrrrible ! :teeth


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

the accent of the Gods. :yes. 






I don't really know. Some kind of mish mash.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a little bit southern, but not too bad


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't have a thick accent, but I've picked up a lot of quirks from places I've lived in and the places my elder family members emigrated from. There's New Yawk (fahrest, hahrrible, standing on line, stoop, bodega), Picksburgh (sammich, gumband, MAC machine, the car needs washed), Bahston (frappe), Yiddish (putz, kvetch, schlimazel, schmeer), and probably others I haven't even noticed. I've also adopted the Britishism "can't be arsed" because there isn't any satisfactory US equivalent.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmm... some sort of idiosyncratic, rushed, Canadian English with very hard 'r's.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i have no idea why people use anymore that way, it makes no sense.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm south-Asian and English is not my first language so I definitely do have an accent but it is kind of hard to pin-point. It is heavily influenced by english movies and TV shows so it contains elements of American and British accents that are common in these media. But then again, one could easily tell that english is not my first language once they heard me talking.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> i have no idea why people use anymore that way, it makes no sense.


I use it that way too. *shrug*

My accent: I was told recently that I have a nice accent and of course like everyone else I thought, "what accent?" Anyhoo, my accent has been compared to that of the midwest, but that was by people who lived in Maryland. I personally would say I have a very slight western twang. Uh huh, just get me around someone from the South or from Wyoming... shewwwt!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i want blanche's southern accent. sounds so fun


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I use it that way too. *shrug*
> 
> My accent: I was told recently that I have a nice accent and of course like everyone else I thought, "what accent?" Anyhoo, my accent has been compared to that of the midwest, but that was by people who lived in Maryland. I personally would say I have a very slight western twang. Uh huh, just get me around someone from the South or from Wyoming... shewwwt!


Okay let's get chatting then! I've lived in Wyoming for 18 years, Alabama for 3.5 years and half a year here in South Carolina. *laughs* I don't think I've picked up the southern accent though, thankfully... y'all!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a strong Southern accent having grown up in East Texas, and it's so much worse when I'm tired, drinking or nervous. I say things like:

y'all
might could
fixin' to
coke for all bubbly, carbonated drinks
and, I have a few phrases that only southerners seem to understand and northerners like to laugh at that I can't think of at the moment

I find almost all accents more attractive than my own.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have an Irish accent? Nah I think it's more of a lack of one...I don't know - is there such thing as a Galway accent?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The accent I have, the words shore, sure and shaw all sound alike.


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

I'm not a native speaker therefore I have a weird accent that doesn't quite fit in any of the standard types. It's highly influenced by movies because in my country (contrarily to our neighbours) we sub the movies/tv shows/etc instead of dubbing them, and I'm quite glad for that. I tried to watch a movie in Spain (dubbed) and it annoyed the crap out of me, I want the original voices there.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

My accent to anyone outside of old Blighty's shores sounds to them like the posh British stereotype. But most Brits I've talked to just think I'm in possession of a more or less plain accentless English one - I lack the emphasis on certain vowels and vocab (& not to mention the so called 'stiff upper lip' :b) to pass as a true 'toff' lol.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

my Tone is ****
"mono tone" as i have been told
it only contributes to my Social problems

I have also been denied a job based on my voice 
I think the *** hole was lying about it she really made me feel bad about it when she said it

2khz to 14Khz range has noticeable changes in the Spectrum DB (made a new recoding in audacity)
compared to the base line "backround only"

this is with my High Quality microphone
http://www.mediafire.com/?fp08g4ms8ebm4u2

750KB

WAV
2 channels
48,000Hz
16bit
bit rate 1,536Kbps
4 seconds

hmm it's sounds smooth

damn cheap microphones make me sound like crap

first time I used this microphone to recored my self


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> I have an Irish accent? Nah I think it's more of a lack of one...I don't know - is there such thing as a Galway accent?


^
Of course there is like!:b

I'm from the northwest of Ireland, I speak a little bit Donegal and a little bit norn iron.

It culminates in a tone and lilt that would melt the inhibitions off a nun on a pilgrimage. I'm a god fearing man though so I wield it with great care, i.e mostly foreign girls and beoirs from down the country, Not that I chat to many now, but progression is a wonderful thing!

I have no idea where that came from.

I've picked up a few American euphamisms and phrase though, and occasionaly people will comment on it. I think it's might have something to do with the MTV generation, the internet and lacking a clear sense of identity at a young age.

Or maybe it's the beginning of non regional dialect akin to news presenters and weather people, and the uniformed future generations of planet earth.:roll

What I am I on about man?? I need to get some sleep pronto:eyes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been mistaken for Canadian numerous times!


----------



## mk00 (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm originally from St. Louis, so... I have the St. Louis area accent. It's basically a blend of "country" and "the bronx"

"Hey, go get da car so we can g*i*t down to da car wa*r*sh. Make sure to take farty-far so we can get dere fast."

Yes, for some reason, there is a not-so-silent r in "wash." Also, I don't say it, but I've heard some people here in Missouri say "yuns." (Missouri version of y'all)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I speak a lot of slang and have a fairly obvious Californian accent.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Australian, I kinda think all aussies sound similar. The regions dont change it much. I am from Queensland, so I think some people think we speak slower and more laid back. 

My number is 555-969-1384 if anyone want to hear my voice :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

origami potato said:


> Okay let's get chatting then! I've lived in Wyoming for 18 years, Alabama for 3.5 years and half a year here in South Carolina. *laughs* I don't think I've picked up the southern accent though, thankfully... y'all!


He he...tay. 



Manifold said:


> I'm not a native speaker therefore I have a weird accent that doesn't quite fit in any of the standard types. It's highly influenced by movies because in my country (contrarily to our neighbours) we sub the movies/tv shows/etc instead of dubbing them, and I'm quite glad for that. I tried to watch a movie in Spain (dubbed) and it annoyed the crap out of me, I want the original voices there.


 I SO agree. I much prefer hearing the regular voices and reading subtitles.



matty said:


> Australian, I kinda think all aussies sound similar. The regions dont change it much. I am from Queensland, so I think some people think we speak slower and more laid back.
> 
> My number is 555-969-1384 if anyone want to hear my voice :lol


 Ha ha. 555 eh? Hmmmmm... Yeah, I went on a Contiki tour once with a lot of people from Australia and New Zealand. What I remember about Australian accent is that words ending in a long "o" sound sound a little like oioo. So, if you were to say no, it would sound like noioo. I had a nice conversation with one of my touring companions. He was from Brisbane, I believe. I told him that I was studying Liberal Arts (when I say it it sounds like Libral Arts). When he said it, it sounded liks Libbleots. Quite lovely when you don't hear it much. So, yeah that was random... he he. Sorry.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> I have a strong Southern accent having grown up in East Texas, and it's so much worse when I'm tired, drinking or nervous. I say things like:
> 
> y'all
> might could
> ...


really? i have always found the southern accent on women really attractive. i think it makes them seem warm and approachable. there are alot of different accents where i live. i have noticed that outside the city (which is where i live) most people have normal midwestern accents, but some have really heavy and nasally accents. a small few even have slight southern or country accents. i live further out in the country, and your not as likely to get people that sound like that in the surrounding suburbs. anyway, i fall under the normal midwestern accent category, very monotone and boring.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Ha ha. 555 eh? Hmmmmm... Yeah, I went on a Contiki tour once with a lot of people from Australia and New Zealand. What I remember about Australian accent is that words ending in a long "o" sound sound a little like oioo. So, if you were to say no, it would sound like noioo. I had a nice conversation with one of my touring companions. He was from Brisbane, I believe. I told him that I was studying Liberal Arts (when I say it it sounds like Libral Arts). When he said it, it sounded liks Libbleots. Quite lovely when you don't hear it much. So, yeah that was random... he he. Sorry.


So I may need some help refining my fake number. :lol

What you said looks freaky, I am sure I do it too but it is hard to picture. I just talk, what comes out comes out. I just hope that people will be able to understand me.


----------



## CeBay (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know. I think I talk really slow and nervous like.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a sexy accent. Troof.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Despite living in Cumbria in NW England, I don't really have a cumbrian accent, just a 'normal' English accent with no dialect. I don't seem to sound like I'm from a particular place!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

matty said:


> So I may need some help refining my fake number. :lol
> 
> What you said looks freaky, I am sure I do it too but it is hard to picture. I just talk, what comes out comes out. I just hope that people will be able to understand me.


"refining my fake number." :lol

Oh yeah. For the most part I could understand people. Every so often I had trouble, but a lot of that I think is me. I have trouble understanding everyone. It's like talking to anyone from another part of the world. You and they will adjust.

Sorry, I didn't mean to make it seem freaky. Most certainly isn't. It's just the way it sounds to me compared with my own accent. I'd probably sound freaky to you.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've moved around a bit here in Norway so I have a mix,but I've got most of the eastern Norwegian accent. Hard to explain so to most of you in here I have a Norwegian accent lol.

In English I have this stupid Norwegian tone.Blah sounds retarded


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll record my speaking voice later and you'll find out :O


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know what accent i got..., You should decide xD






But i love the american accent, I want to sound like that, but its hard haha


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I have no idea but I get that I have an accent from alot of people. I don't notice it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

That was cute meepmeep


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd say I have no accent. Those in the rest of the world would surely say I have an American accent (but then Brits & Aussies sound odd to Americans as well).

The select few on SAS who've talked to me on the phone can likely confirm that I have a very generic American male voice that simply doesn't stand out.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

meepmeep said:


> I don't know what accent i got..., You should decide xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dutch girls are hot; who cares what they sound like. Anything sounds nice when coming from a cute girl.


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> That was cute meepmeep


Thank you MindOverMood <3



UltraShy said:


> Dutch girls are hot; who cares what they sound like. Anything sounds nice when coming from a cute girl.


haha XD, thank youXD <3
of course we dutchies are cool , vet gaaaaf =D means fat cool hahahaha
(btw i dont have ego or sumthing XD)


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

meepmeep said:


> I don't know what accent i got..., You should decide xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap That was so funny - and you're cute too, which makes it even better :boogie


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm from Australia (born and bred), but no one can ever guess my accent!

I just got from exchange in the UK for a year, and most people thought I was from the US or native UK... apparently with a slight Australian twang here and there.

Perhaps it's because I secretly abhor the Australian accent


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been told I have a Californian accent, which is true, more or less.

Just like Emptyheart said, there have also been some moments when I've been nervous when speaking to strangers and I've pronounced words in weird ways. People always assume I'm foreign when that happens ("Where are you from? You have an accent." *_rolls eyes_*). I HATE that. And I mean, I don't look "American". I look Italian or Arabic to most people so yeah.
I actually wish I had a foreign accent though, like meepmeep. meepmeep, your accent is hot lmao!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a really sexy canadian accent. The ladies say that's what it's all aboot eh.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

"Los Angeles" or Socal accent

seemed like every instantly knew were I was from...when I went up to Washington [state]

Having a tan is considered hot up there ,as pale White skin there is the norm in that area
it was to a point were one of the other people in the apartment complex asked me out


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

meepmeep said:


> I don't know what accent i got..., You should decide xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, now you've got "Cuz I'm Dutch" stuck looping in my head :sus Cute video though :yes

Here's the first video of me that I've recorded for this site... _warning_: I'm fat, greasy/pimple faced, and it's 9am. Knowing that, enjoy...


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

meepmeep said:


> I don't know what accent i got..., You should decide xD


Its clearly some form of arab.. 



rawrboy64 said:


> Here's the first video of me that I've recorded for this site... _warning_: I'm fat, greasy/pimple faced, and it's 9am. Knowing that, enjoy...


Didn't see any of those things buddy haha, filipino sounds tight.

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5074/movieon20100908at.mp4

I couldn't find the button at the end.xD


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hoady said:


> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5074/movieon20100908at.mp4
> 
> I couldn't find the button at the end.xD


nice, i couldn't understand what you were saying until the end though lol



> Didn't see any of those things buddy haha,


thanks, but it's mainly due to the crappy lighting and poor quality of the camera


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah my accent was never the most enchanting thing, and i was trying to keep on the quiet(fricken late!).Maybe i should make another video or something in the daytime..by the way its australian lol.

Oh well a few spots aren't bad man no one is perfect, i sure as hell aren't haha.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Started life with a Southern accent (US Carolinas), soon lost by spending most of my childhood near Boston but never took on that accent. Have been mistaken as Canadian a few times


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

well, I'm an aussie but everyone here says that I don't have an aussie accent. They always ask me where I'm from originally. Its kind of weird. I thought I sounded Australian...


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I said I was going to record my voice so I'm living up to that claim much to my chagrin. After many re-recordings here's my speaking voice saying nothing of value!






Sexy, eh?


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm from south florida and i swore i had no accent but i stayed in mississippi for 4 months and while i was there everyone thought i was from new jersey.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

An Aussie accent.
BUt if i could choose any accent in the whole world i'd want a new yorker accent.


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

Why would you want that? You do realize that ny has a broad range of accents, it's not all the brooklyn italian accents.


----------



## JayC123 (Nov 3, 2010)

Interesting to see most of us on SAS have no accents in our countries. Probably because we dont mix much. But im glad I dont have a regional accent.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

ive got a southern accent
yaaayyyyy
:|


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

music4life said:


> ive got a southern accent
> yaaayyyyy
> :|


Southern accents kick ***!!

I don't have an accent. I sound ghey tbh. :/


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've got a man's voice and accent. Full head of man hair, also.

The Boston accent got the **** kicked out of me in college.


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

South African. Don't know what it sounds like? Leonardo diCaprio did a pretty bad one in Blood Diamond. We sound NOTHING like that, sorry Leo! Charlize Theron used to have one until she forced herself to develop an American accent.


----------



## Irina (Jun 26, 2011)

I have Russian accent. I heared Russian accent by the side. It' was terribly and strange)


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm from New Jersey, but I bet if anyone from the US heard me talk, they wouldn't be able to guess where I was from. My family is from philly, so I use some slang words that people from philly use, but other than that, my voice doesn't really stand out.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just a bland American accent.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

from iowa,
not really a accent"i wish i did sometimes"
but i kinda stutter when im nervous"kinda often when im dealing with anxiety >.> "


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Middle American sounding. I'm from central California, but I don't really sound like a valley girl. I've always been quite aware of accents since my city is so diverse. My good friend is Romanian/Russian and I love her accent. I've met some people from Manchester, England, with pleasant accents, and I also like cockney.


----------



## thequietmanuk (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got an Irish accent


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I have bland, normal accent from Northeastern US.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Freezing said:


> No accent because english is not my language ? , i posted in this thread before ?


I was just thinking the same thing. I think there are 2 threads asking this lol

fwiw, my accent is just a general Irish one lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't have an accent.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Yorkshire.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pacific Northwestern, which is also pretty bland.


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

My accent? It's American unfortunately. I live in the Pacific NW and I've heard that supposedly out of all the places in America the PNW has the "least" accent so people from here speak more clearly. Don't know if that's true though.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Canadian eh


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

New England Accent


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

This dudes accent is a lot like mine. I dont sound like him but the accent (what he say is his regular accent) is like mine.
Pretty common here in Southern California.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

:teeth:teeth Australian!!!:b


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Dublin Irish.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I sound Canadian
I do say eh
Be jealous lol


----------



## strato86 (May 12, 2011)

North Yorkshire accent.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I have an Australian accent, but I don't think it is as strong as most people expect it to be (including other Australians). Some people have confused me for an American in the past. :/


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

strato86 said:


> North Yorkshire accent.


Yeah another yorkshire accent, lol.


----------



## The Awkward One (Jun 30, 2011)

Aussie.


----------



## Natterz85 (Mar 5, 2011)

London/essex


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not sure.. New England accent,I guess.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Chinese-Canadian? o.o


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

its werid cause my accent changes alot


----------



## HQuirk (Jul 26, 2011)

Scouse


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, I'm not as bad as that. But when I travel, people almost immediately figure out I'm from the Midwest.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Irish, I can't wait to go travelling.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

A True American accent, **** I wish i spoke Irish or Scottish! Oh well I can still get that accent for atleast a sec or two.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I sound like an idiot.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

People from Texas think I sound like I'm from California and people from California think I sound like I'm from the south. I'd say I have a slight Texan drawl, if I don't pay attention enough to enunciate.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Mostly the same as this, except sometimes probably is "probly".


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't think I have one.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

toffee said:


> Liverpool - scouse
> 
> eg. Paul o'grady


oh god


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Birmingham-ish. :sigh


----------



## Josh O (Jan 5, 2012)

Boston


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

welsh.






similar to this but not quite.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Shetland


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

He's putting it on but it's pretty good.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

New York.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

low said:


> He's putting it on but it's pretty good.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Probably something close to that lol.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Australian, apparently. :sus


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have to have an accent?

I just talk the only way I've ever known, the way my parents and the people around me do. I don't really think I have one.
I was born in Minnesota and now I live in Canada, I've heard a lot of people speaking differently, for all intents and purposes I should have one, but I don't. And don't even get me started on the Minnesotan accent... 

And imo, the Canadian accent is a myth, nonexistent. 
I talk how I talk, I guess.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Western American accent. Specifically Southern California. Yeah.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

An East Texas accent. It has a drawl, and I suck at enunciating no matter how hard I try :/. When I do succeed, I sound like I'm British, apparently...haha.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> An East Texas accent. It has a drawl, and I suck at enunciating no matter how hard I try :/. When I do succeed, I sound like I'm British, apparently...haha.


It was a pretty sweet accent going by your voice clip you posted.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

heroin said:


> It was a pretty sweet accent going by your voice clip you posted.


 Thanks...completely forgot about that clip.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Irish. Soft Dublin.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

People really think they don't have an accent? What?!


I have an English accent, similar to Ricky Gervais' when he's talking normally. Which isn't often.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a normal southern English accent with a slight lisp. I do try to sound posh sometimes but I don't think it really comes across. lol


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

Scottish similar to James McAvoy's real accent on this video


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

Lynkz said:


> Scottish similar to James McAvoy's real accent on this video


The video didn't show up for some reason and I can't seem to edit it :/


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess I have a Canadian accent. But sometimes I talk like people around this area... Like Don Burnstick


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I have two accents that I switch between: a light Southern one--that is, not with a heavy drawl or really warped vowels, but recognizably Southern-- and a broader Standard American English accent that I've been told has an occasional twang in it.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Welsh accent.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Lithuanian ( but not so different from Polish or Russian probably)

Hate to admit, but I guess other people hear me like that -


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

When talking English, it's a mix between Danish and English; will probably sound very English to Danes, but very Danish to Brits.


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

Take a guess.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

TheNorwegian said:


> Take a guess.


Swedish? :teeth


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

A Central Jersey accent


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a good Spanish accent..from what I've been told. Spanish is my second language though.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

*******. Lmao I don't know what you'd call it. I don't notice I have one until people out of state tell me I do


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got a casual london accent (not posh stereotype that you hear, but not the street chav accent either) with a light northern-england twist on some words.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't know. I'm from Connecticut, do we even have accents?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a "well spoken" English accent  and living abroad means people comment on it a lot. The company I intern at have been using me for voice overs sometimes.


----------



## PotterWitter (May 1, 2011)

A Boston accent.Which I totally didn't think was noticable until I went a few places on vacation and people would pick up quickly that I'm from around there.Guess it's more noticable than I thought.


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

the all american midwest accent


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Western US accent. idk really how to explain it but I'm on the West coast


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

American Northwest.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

American. Maybe slightly Southern.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a South Chicago accent, but I'm not too ghetto, though.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

This is how I sound when I get mad (depending on who I'm talking to) lol. For the most park I believe I sound pretty proper, like an average african american. I have been away from my friends in such a long time that my saint louis accent probably doesn't even exist at all, regardless of the situation. I'm not from anywhere like boston, NY, or jersey though.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

My accent is half german and half scottish


----------



## DaffyDuck (Sep 22, 2012)

Zombie Sheep said:


> That's a bit like me, only swap London for Suffolk. IE most mumbling Suffolk Boys think I'm posh, most posh people think I'm a total 6-fingered carrot-crunching inbred.
> 
> Ipswich is a bit wierd as we have a lot of 'immigrants' from London and Essex, so the accent's become a bit blurred. Plus you've got your chavs who just talk in r-tarded ****** gibberish - that's not really an accent, that's really more of a debilitating genetic defect.
> 
> ...


I'm originally from Essex, but moved to Ipswich, I have to agree, a lot of people call us farmers. But I believe Norfolk (I.e Norwich etc) to be more farmers than us. I now have an Suf-ssex accent lol, if that makes any sense?

Sorry to quote such an old post, but since 2009, thing's have slowly got better in the way of chav's and want-to-be gangsters!


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

English. I'm well spoken but I don't sound posh. I guess its kinda a mixture between cockney and posh.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Midlands English.
My accent was like this until I was about 11:





My accent is a LOT different now. But I can't really describe it, lol.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a boring American accent. Even though it's my second language.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

So i hate british accent with passion but once it a while it really really turns me on . I was on the phone and this customer had a british accent and i really liked it. was the first time, and one time with australian.


----------



## OverLife (Nov 18, 2011)

Australian


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think i have the South East England/Home Counties accent, I was born in and grew up in the suburbs of North London


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

American...


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Canadian eh!



sorrwel said:


> American...


Don't people from Arkansas have a southern accent?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

North American.

I've spent enough time on Ventrilo to have developed a mix between Western Canadian, and Californian.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

A normal accent lol? There's nothing special about our accent.


----------



## pleasedonthateme (Sep 27, 2012)

Uh... the normal American accent with a lisp.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

An American accent, with a light Jersey touch


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Just a boring old American/Canadian accent.

I hear English accents quite a lot since I spend most of my life on the internet. So I'm familiar with a lot of British words and sayings. Would be cool if I could one day emulate a British accent, I used to be quite good at it as a kid. Weirdly enough, I got called "British-ey" by someone before. 

I wonder why. I guess it's just my word choice.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

American accent I guess.

People never guessed (properly) where I'm from based on the way I talk.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Killer2121 said:


> Canadian eh!
> 
> Don't people from Arkansas have a southern accent?


Not everyone in the South has a southern accent.

It says she's from Arizona, btw.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

American, I guess?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not sure anymore. An American accent that is slightly off. It got a bit screwed up from living abroad. I also mumble a lot and my voice is a bit gravelly.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

A retarded accent. Because i can't talk properly.


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

Jamaican/ caribbean accent


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently it's Canadian, even though only 1 person out of the hundreds I have ever talked to said it sounded like that. I don't know what kind of accent I have honestly.

Someone told me that I sound like an upperclass Englishman. I guess that's the best idea of what accent I have.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> A retarded accent.


win.


----------



## Norfolkaaa (Sep 10, 2012)

Norfolk Accent


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Generic American.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Aussie with a twang. Hint of Canadian mixed in. Looking forward to getting my aussie accent back


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

messed-up American. I stutter and cannot pronounce certain letter combinations, or the letter R for that matter. I have been asked before what my accent was but I have none! I just can't speak clearly.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

When I was younger I had a huge southern accent, now just a normal american accent with a southern touch.


----------



## sammyandlucy (Oct 4, 2011)

Cleveland


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

A generic American accent. I wish I had an accent though. An accent would be cool. A southern or Cajun one especially.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Canadian I guess. I live near Montreal so I might sound a bit French, maybe even British, without realizing it.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Belgiski


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

a unique one

i live in long island but i dont talk like them

well kind of, i say coffee like they do...kind of...

people here asked me where i was born, and when i say here they are surprised because my accent makes me sound like i was born out of state or country...

to be honest though, i used to need speech classes to work on my speech and speech impediment, so thats probably what they are hearing...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Supposedly NYish, ughhh.


----------

